# Heat press label problems - Versatrans Transfers



## skram251 (Mar 19, 2014)

I recently ordered versatrans labels to re-brand my shirts. I am using a hat heat press from heatpressnation.com to press the labels. I used the exact time and temp settings they recommended but I get the square imprint from the press on the necks and it never goes away. I have tried different papers and still have the same results. My main heat press that I use for DTG never leaves the imprint. The hat press does this regardless of pressure too. Any ideas on what causes this or if anyone has a better way to heat press labels in. I use canvas and next level shirts.

Thanks in advance


----------



## bradymiguel (Jan 11, 2013)

I know this is an older thread, but have you or y anybody else found a solution? I'm about to do the sake exact procedure...


----------

